# Diabetes Wellness Day - Hartlepool, 17th November 2012



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2012)

The Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation and specialist diabetes team from the North Tees and Hartlepool NHS Foundation Trust are pleased to announce that we will be working together again in 2012 to put on another one of our popular and successful Diabetes Wellness Days. 

The Diabetes Wellness Day will take place on Saturday, 17th November to coincide with World Diabetes Day which is happening on Wednesday, 14th. We have decided to revisit Hartlepool?s Maritime Experience again for this venue again because of its ideal position outside the city centre and its closeness to all of the major transport links. 

Registration will begin at 9am and the talks and activities will start at 10am.  The day will conclude at around 4 pm.  

Once again, there will be an opportunity to listen into a variety of talks on different aspects of diabetes delivered by local diabetes healthcare professionals. This year we will be covering some completely new subjects, including diet and nutrition, diabetes and exercising safely, a discussion on the different types of diabetes, the 90th anniversary of insulin and the future of diabetes and we?ll finish the day with an ?Ask the Panel? session where you will get the chance to put your questions to the visiting diabetes experts. 

There will be an exhibition area, where you will have the chance to visit and speak with a variety of representatives from the different diagnostic companies, charities and local organisations about the latest blood-glucose monitors and diabetes related products and services. You will also be able to speak to experts from the local diabetes healthcare teams, the retinal screening service, the diabetic podiatry service and other groups such as the Expert Patient Programme and many other support groups. 
As always, and in pursuit of our educational aims DRWF are happy to subsidise this day for those attending. However we do ask for a small registration fee of ?5 per person to help us with some of the running costs. 

Your ?5 will include the following -

?	The full day?s educational programme

?	The exhibitor area

?	Registration tea, coffee and refreshments 

?	A second tea break with hot and cold refreshments and a selection of biscuits 

?	Lunch of hot baked potatoes, with a choice of hot and cold healthy fillings, rice and curry or chilli, refreshments 

?	Free all day parking

?	Concession to the maritime experience (time permitting) 

http://www.drwf.org.uk/Events/tabid/316/View/true/ParentId/320/Default.aspx


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> The Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation and specialist diabetes team from the North Tees and Hartlepool NHS Foundation Trust are pleased to announce that we will be working together again in 2012 to put on another one of our popular and successful Diabetes Wellness Days.
> 
> The Diabetes Wellness Day will take place on Saturday, 17th November to coincide with World Diabetes Day which is happening on Wednesday, 14th. We have decided to revisit Hartlepool?s Maritime Experience again for this venue again because of its ideal position outside the city centre and its closeness to all of the major transport links.
> 
> ...



I attended the event last time it was held at the same venue. The event was excellent - very informative and enjoyable, good exhibitor area - and the food was good too! Highly recommended.

Richard


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 9, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> I attended the event last time it was held at the same venue. The event was excellent - very informative and enjoyable, good exhibitor area - and the food was good too! Highly recommended.
> 
> Richard



I'm booked in and looking forward to the day. Hope to see some of you there!

Richard


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck Richard hope its a good event.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Done North Tees & Hartlepool NHS.  Sounds good to me !


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 12, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Well Done North Tees & Hartlepool NHS.  Sounds good to me !



Bumping this up. Judging by the previous event it was well worth attending.

Richard


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2012)

Will miss you from the Manchester meet - but have a great day


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2012)

Will try my best to make it. Busy at work at moment. Xmas rush etc.


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Will miss you from the Manchester meet - but have a great day



Cheers Hazel. Pity it had to clash. Have a great day though!

Richard


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 13, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Will try my best to make it. Busy at work at moment. Xmas rush etc.



Hope you can!

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2012)

Work sorted, Hope weather stays the same as today cos will be on my bike !


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 16, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Work sorted, Hope weather stays the same as today cos will be on my bike !



Yeh!

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2012)

A good day out !  Was up early & looked outside & it wasnt raining !   Its a bit late in year to be on bike but thats what i did. (cold).  Headlight on bike failed on way back so just had a glow from the side light (was usless) Got back in one bit but v cold.  If you get the chance in your area to go. GO !  Well done NHS team !


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 19, 2012)

Another excellent event organised by the charity Diabetes Research Wellness Foundation. Well worth going.

For further information - including other events - see their website at
www.drwf.org.uk

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

A report from the Hartlepool Mail:

Diabetes awareness

DIABETES specialists were delighted with the response they had at an awareness event held in Hartlepool.

Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation (DRWF) held a Wellness Day at the Hartlepool Maritime Experience to coincide with World Diabetes Day last weekend.

University Hospital of Hartlepool consultant physician Dr Susan Jones and lead diabetes nurse specialist Lisa Doughty gave an update on some of the latest research taking place in the region to an audience made up of patients suffering with Type 1 and Type 2 of the condition.

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/diabetes-awareness-1-5163977


----------

